# [Intro Price Ending Soon] New Release: The Whiskey Series HONKYTONK HARMONICA



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey VI-C,

We're soooo excited to announce the release of our first instrument in awhile:

*Honkytonk Harmonica!*










We wanted to capture a bluesy, soulful harmonica, with natural personality intact... so we brought virtuoso harmonica player Andy John into the studio. We sampled a comprehensive set of normal legato transitions, and also a more performance-oriented set of bluesy samples (kind of like our Sensual Sax). We also recorded Bends (In/Out), Trills (m3 and M3), Glisses (In/Out), along with a nice handful of release options. We put all of these articulations together for a really intuitive and fun performance experience.



Our scripted vibrato for Honkytonk Harmonica is the best we've done yet... you can control it as an LFO (which is how we've done our past instruments), but we've now added a *manual vibrato* mode, which lets you control the speed and depth in real-time with aftertouch (or any CC)! This vibrato mode makes me feel more connected to the performance... it's really fun.

Finally, we have *CHUGGER MODE





*

This mode is always active (you to play Maj/Min triads outside of the instrument range), and you get rhythmic/chord phrases performed by our esteemed harmonica player. These samples are a great way to back up your blues ensemble arrangement!

More info, along with a walkthrough video (which will be on our site and Youtube later today), on our site...

HAPPY HOLIDAYS y'all!

Love,

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## SPANISH SOFRITO (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow! I have my next purchase that I wasn’t going to make. This sounds incredible!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

“Good to have you back!” ❤️

(I was channeling my inner Hainbach)


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2022)

This got an instant-buy from me. Can't wait to get 'er downloaded! Congrats on the new library!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 15, 2022)

It does sound very good!


----------



## S R Krishnan (Dec 15, 2022)

Amazing! Also please finish the main woodwind series by releasing an oboe and flute! Please!


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 15, 2022)

Awesome! Congrats on the new Whiskey Series Honkytonk Harmonica release! 
Looking forward to the walk-through!


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2022)

How does one decompress a numbered zip file like "filename.zip.001"? My PC doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 15, 2022)

Sounds great, but how much control do you have? Are these just loops being played? Legato must be a fiend on a Harmonica


----------



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> How does one decompress a numbered zip file like "filename.zip.001"? My PC doesn't know what to do with it.


a program like 7zip or WinRAR will do the job on a PC--

Unarchiver, StuffIt Expander, or Keka on a Mac works well too!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Sounds great, but how much control do you have? Are these just loops being played? Legato must be a fiend on a Harmonica


Sooooo much control. The legato was a lot to wrangle in to bring a cohesive sound, but we're really happy with the result. The vibrato is really fun to play with (--> Aftertouch control!)

The "Chugger" mode features loops, but otherwise, none. (none of the demos feature any loops, either)

-A


----------



## rlundv (Dec 15, 2022)

Whoa, this sounds very good!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 15, 2022)

This sounds so authentic! I really wish I did anything bluesy or anything that requires a harmonica. Unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> This sounds so authentic! I really wish I did anything bluesy or anything that requires a harmonica. Unfortunately, I don't.


We understand! But you should acknowledge that the harmonica is the MOST important instrument of all time. In fact, I'm not sure how one could even finish a track without at least some harmonica in there 

Seriously though - one thing I've enjoyed about the instrument, is that it can also play more straightforward, expressive stuff too (The "Edelweiss" demo above as an example)

-A


----------



## Marsen (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow, sounds like an insta-buy. 
Love your Mountain Dulcimer from the same series so much.
This is a great christmas surprise!


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 15, 2022)

Waiting for all the Octopath Traveler mockups now


----------



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> Waiting for all the Octopath Traveler mockups now


This is the part where you share your favorite Octopath track with us


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 15, 2022)

Congratulations on the release! This instrument has so much mojo


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 15, 2022)

Harmonica MVP is Tressa, the Merchant; River of Life is my fave (technically accordion or concertina, but it would sound amazing with this library.)


Embertone said:


> This is the part where you share your favorite Octopath track with us


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 15, 2022)

Coooool! 😎 👍

Welcome back, Alex and Jonathan.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Embertone (Dec 15, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> Harmonica MVP is Tressa, the Merchant; River of Life is my fave (technically accordion or concertina, but it would sound amazing with this library.)


Gorgeous piece of music!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow! Sounds awesome.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 15, 2022)

This sounds dope af! Congrats @Embertone - this must’ve been a bear to produce.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2022)

I had a chance to quickly noodle this library, and let me tell ya, this library is so well sampled and scripted! If you ever thought a convincing harmonica performance couldn't come from a keyboard, Embertone figured it out. One of my favorite purchases this year for sure.



filipjonathan said:


> I really wish I did anything bluesy or anything that requires a harmonica. Unfortunately, I don't.


You're not thinking correctly. You have to buy the instrument and then force yourself to make room for it somewhere. That's exactly how Oceania and a yangqin ended up on a polka album!


----------



## Haakond (Dec 15, 2022)

When Embertone releases a new instrument, you know it is a good one. Sounds awesome! The world needs more harmonica


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow

that's a great surprise!
Really unexpected - and it sounds really great!

Congrats on the release!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2022)

Congratulations! @Embertone 

there was recently a thread about trying to find a Toots Theilman type of harmonica VI. 
Crazy me posted Toots is great but what I want is a Little Walter type harmonica VI, so I’m really pleased to see this release!

how long is the intro pricing?

I need a blues harmonica VI to let people know how broke I am from BF.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 15, 2022)

Demos simply leaves me speechless, never thought something like this would be possible with a Blues harmonica VI......

And on the other hand its so playable with such a great skripting in the background......

Not to mention the chugger in the background even giving you the groove 

There had been lots of great libraries coming out this year but this for me is really the surprise of the year


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 15, 2022)

The legato is a triumph - working beautifully.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 15, 2022)

This is superb! I've never found a good harmonica up to now, but this has all the awesome intuitive playability of Joshua Bell Violin. I could have used this so many times!

Thanks for making another great instrument! Now, don't let me keep you from working on Yo-Yo Ma Cello...


----------



## Quasar (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow just wow! I've been looking for _exactly_ this for a long time, and every bluesy virtual harp I've tried has come up woefully short until now. I agree with earlier comments that this has an amazing feel, akin to the Josh Bell, (perhaps the greatest sampled instrument ever created) in that there's an exceptional and natural rapport with the notes for playing expressively. The sounds themselves are simply superb.

I don't use buzzwords such as "insta-buy", but this was an obvious and immediate purchase. Thank you Embertone.

FWIW, I did adjust the PB in the Kontakt group editor to gain an extra half-step and saved this as a discreet nki. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 15, 2022)

This sounds fantastic and is a ton of fun to play! I was wishing for a library like this a few years ago for a project, now that it exists I just have to find another use for it : )

Welcome back, btw!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 15, 2022)

Congrats team Embertone! This sounds fantastic.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 16, 2022)

Not sure if I installed the Harmonica correctly. I had the Rar file and the other weird .zip folders labelled 2 3 and 4 (no icon) in the same folder, then extracted the Rar. It seemed to complete. Now, in Kotakt 7 I see one Harmonica instrument called "Honkey Tonk Harmonica" only. Is this correct. It seems to work as far as I can initially tell.

BTW sounds GREAT!
Z


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

Good morning and happy Friday!



Aaron Sapp said:


> This sounds dope af! Congrats @Embertone - this must’ve been a bear to produce.


Thanks! A whole herd of bears 🤠



Haakond said:


> When Embertone releases a new instrument, you know it is a good one. Sounds awesome! The world needs more harmonica


We couldn't agree more... and thank you!



kgdrum said:


> Congratulations! @Embertone
> 
> there was recently a thread about trying to find a Toots Theilman type of harmonica VI.
> Crazy me posted Toots is great but what I want is a Little Walter type harmonica VI, so I’m really pleased to see this release!
> ...



Thanks KG! Intro pricing will last until 12/31, 11:59PM EST



Quasar said:


> Wow just wow! I've been looking for _exactly_ this for a long time, and every bluesy virtual harp I've tried has come up woefully short until now. I agree with earlier comments that this has an amazing feel, akin to the Josh Bell, (perhaps the greatest sampled instrument ever created) in that there's an exceptional and natural rapport with the notes for playing expressively. The sounds themselves are simply superb.
> 
> I don't use buzzwords such as "insta-buy", but this was an obvious and immediate purchase. Thank you Embertone.
> 
> FWIW, I did adjust the PB in the Kontakt group editor to gain an extra half-step and saved this as a discreet nki. Just a personal preference.



This post made me blush... thanks so much for the kind words Quasar!



ZeroZero said:


> Not sure if I installed the Harmonica correctly. I had the Rar file and the other weird .zip folders labelled 2 3 and 4 (no icon) in the same folder, then extracted the Rar. It seemed to complete. Now, in Kotakt 7 I see one Harmonica instrument called "Honkey Tonk Harmonica" only. Is this correct. It seems to work as far as I can initially tell.
> 
> BTW sounds GREAT!
> Z


If the instrument loads, you've got it right! Only one NKI is necessary 

-Alex


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 16, 2022)

Evans said:


> This is a thread about an Embertone release. Are you in the wrong place?


Yes. I deleted my post. Thank you for your notice!

I am also Embertone power-customer, but I get their ads on another email address.
Sorry, my fault!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Yes. I deleted my post. Thank you for your notice!
> 
> I am also Embertone power-customer, but I get their ads on another email address.
> Sorry, my fault!


No worries at all... I also subscribe to the Sonokinetic Christmas Newsletter... It's my #1 favorite among all the 10,000,000 other emails I receive for the holidays . shout out to @Sonokinetic BV <3


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 16, 2022)

Thank you Embertone, what a fantastic release! Congratulations! 

I was looking for a harmonica a while ago, eventually I abandoned / deprioritized the search.

This one arrived, and I couldn't resist or make any sense to look further! Got it in a heartbeat! 
Looking forward to play with it later!


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone - its just a FACT that there are NO contenders to this harmonica. I have six others I never use any of them


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Embertone - its just a FACT that there are NO contenders to this harmonica. I have six others I never use any of them


Thanks Zero - there are some great harmonica sample libraries out there, but we felt there was a gap in the bluesy variety 

Also - the walkthrough video is posted!


----------



## aamatniekss (Dec 16, 2022)

Damn! I've been wanting a harmonica vst for a while now, but there was only seemingly super old stuff around, which kinda put me off. This is perfect, bought it! Going to use it for the soundtrack of my western video game 
EDIT: Umm how do I get the vst though, i haven't gotten an email or anything and there's seemingly no way to login to the website to access my purchases?
EDIT2: Nvm I got an email, just took longer to arrive!
EDIT3: Oh and it sounds amazing, damn! So immediately playable!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2022)

I love these kind of releases - smiling the whole time listening in. FREAK - bring it on... The J. Geils Band covers......


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 16, 2022)

Great to see you guys back at it again! ❤️


----------



## EanS (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey Embertone (hi Bruce, you back?)

Got this yesterday and it's really great, loving it's capabilities. A question though, I have an Arturia mk2 that has aftertouch, but when I chose the manual vibrato, by pressing aftertouch, it doesn't tremolo, it only goes "Wah" and only the dynamic bar is activated and reacts upon aftertouch velocity. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2022)

BTW - why are you working gems like these and NOT working on a solo cello library (in the flavor of Joshua Bell??????)


----------



## zolhof (Dec 16, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> BTW - why are you working gems like these and NOT working on a solo cello library (in the flavor of Joshua Bell??????)


cough Yo-Yo Ma cough

The honkytonk harmonica sounds amazing. Awesome to have you guys back!


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 16, 2022)

Wow, this sounds great! Love the grittiness -- don't really find that in other sampled harmonica libraries. Great job!


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 16, 2022)

A wonderful and charming instrument! Reminds me of libraries like "Jubal Flute" and "Sensual Sax" with their instant playability and simplicity. This is what has drawn me to Embertone more than eight years ago.

Although I'm not much into blues and country, I can imagine this in ambient and cinematic roles as well. Will definitely keep "Honkytonk Harmonika" on my list of future acquisitions.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 16, 2022)

Sounds great congrats!


----------



## Evans (Dec 16, 2022)

This would make a nice t-shirt.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

EanS said:


> Hey Embertone (hi Bruce, you back?)
> 
> Got this yesterday and it's really great, loving it's capabilities. A question though, I have an Arturia mk2 that has aftertouch, but when I chose the manual vibrato, by pressing aftertouch, it doesn't tremolo, it only goes "Wah" and only the dynamic bar is activated and reacts upon aftertouch velocity.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


The "wah" you're hearing IS our scripted vibrato - although the harmonica is capable of lots of different vibrato types, that is what we went with (we tried to model it closely after Andy's REAL vibrato style, which you can hear when you press the REAL vibrato mode button on the UI or KS)

What I'd call tremolo (which might be different from what you would call it, is available with a separate KS (C2 or C#2 by default)

Thanks!

-A


----------



## peterharket (Dec 16, 2022)

@Embertone great stuff as always! In the spirit of Christmas - would there be any chance of releasing this freebie to the public (it was a VI-Control exclusive after all almost 10 years ago):






Embertone - VI-Control Viola







www.embertone.com


----------



## Jrides (Dec 16, 2022)

I wish this came out a few days ago. I just bought a harmonica from a different developer SMH.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

peterharket said:


> @Embertone great stuff as always! In the spirit of Christmas - would there be any chance of releasing this freebie to the public (it was a VI-Control exclusive after all almost 10 years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that instrument is almost 10 years old now! I'd have to download it and give a listen to it... TBH I don't even remember what it sounds like


----------



## DESmith (Dec 16, 2022)

This is amazing and exactly what I needed, thank you! Already using it for a tv show!


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Where are the octaves?

Apart from that sounds really good as a VSTi! Never ever heard such a good virtual blues harp! Good job lads!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Where are the octaves?
> 
> Apart from that sounds really good as a VSTi! Never ever heard such a good virtual blues harp! Good job lads!


If you want to play in octaves, choose "poly", which will put the instrument into poly legato mode, and play octaves! . (For the record, we didn't record samples of Andy playing octaves though)


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> If you want to play in octaves, choose "poly", which will put the instrument into poly legato mode, and play octaves! . (For the record, we didn't record samples of Andy playing octaves though)


I am a harmonica player myself, so this is more for an "academic interest", than genuine interest in the product... 🙂

Either way, were recorded octaves too hard to implement? Or due to the incosistency of the available octaves it was chosen not to sample them?

Though it would be extremely interesting to try it out and see how far I could push it as a harmonica player, with some knowledge about the instrument... Is there a demo available? 🙂


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> I am a harmonica player myself, so this is more for an "academic interest", than genuine interest in the product... 🙂
> 
> Either way, were recorded octaves too hard to implement? Or due to the incosistency of the available octaves it was chosen not to sample them?
> 
> Though it would be extremely interesting to try it out and see how far I could push it as a harmonica player, with some knowledge about the instrument... Is there a demo available? 🙂


We certainly could have recorded octave sustains! It just wasn't on our to do list -- especially because in poly mode, you can play your own octaves! (though I'm sure the sound isn't quite the same, that way)


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> We certainly could have recorded octave sustains! It just wasn't on our to do list -- especially because in poly mode, you can play your own octaves! (though I'm sure the sound isn't quite the same, that way)


Damn, I might just get this for the fun of it!

Eeeeh. Kontakt full required, right? :-(


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

Indeed, it is :-/


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> Indeed, it is


One more reason to finally get the full Kontakt, ha! 

Either way great job guys, congrats! It is a difficult instrument to sample! I think with programmed tongue-blocking approximation it could actually sound pretty good! 🙂


----------



## reids (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> Indeed, it is :-/


Welcome back, Alex, Embertone. Going to buy your Honkytonk Harmonica because it sounds great, looks to be well programmed, and I want to continue supporting Embertone. 

Hope you will be more active in developing more sample libraries again. Would love to see you doing a deep sampled solo cello library in the vein of your approach to Joshua Bell violin. Please make it happen. My fingers crossed


----------



## EanS (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> The "wah" you're hearing IS our scripted vibrato - although the harmonica is capable of lots of different vibrato types, that is what we went with (we tried to model it closely after Andy's REAL vibrato style, which you can hear when you press the REAL vibrato mode button on the UI or KS)
> 
> What I'd call tremolo (which might be different from what you would call it, is available with a separate KS (C2 or C#2 by default)
> 
> ...


I meant Vibrato, Not tremolo my bad.

Again, with a video.
*Vibrato Mode:* MANUAL / LFO (Scripted) / REAL (Andy's real one)

When I chose MANUAL and use the aftertouch, it wah's, but not whawhawha like the LFO or Real. It doesn't do vibrato or better said, ***_I don't know how to_.

View attachment 2022-12-16 17-22-58.mp4

All is riding CC1 and the Vibrato Depth bar shows that aftertouch is activating, but has no speed control. 

*(*)* Now that I recorded it, I think I understand how to. You just press aftertouch and repeatedely give the vibrato by hitting the same key.


View attachment 2022-12-16 17-34-18.mp4


Now I got it right? Awesome feature! Just need to practice more. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 16, 2022)

Yeah, you're on the right track! If your keyboard has proper aftertouch, you don't need to re-trigger that key, you just need to kind of wiggle and press it down. Every keybed has slightly different feel!


----------



## EanS (Dec 16, 2022)

Embertone said:


> Yeah, you're on the right track! If your keyboard has proper aftertouch, you don't need to re-trigger that key, you just need to kind of wiggle and press it down. Every keybed has slightly different feel!


Yeah, thanks! wiggle is the key. I'm a guitar player, hence it shares the vibrato finger motion you need to use on guitar.

So here we go:


View attachment 2022-12-16 18-04-06.mp4


I have another library that has vibrato aftertouch but it only triggers it, it doesn't give the nuance and control like this HonkyTonk . Awesome!!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 16, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Damn, I might just get this for the fun of it!
> 
> Eeeeh. Kontakt full required, right? :-(


For me, full Kontakt-only is _vastly_ preferable, an attractive feature rather than a limitation, since it means you don't have to go online and authorize it via Native Access... Not to mention that Player libraries have to be considerably more expensive in order to offset the fees developers have to pay for the "privilege" of using NI's horrible activation system.

If you want Kontakt libraries, IMHO just bite the bullet, get Kontakt and activate that. You'll then likely amass enough inexpensive or even free full Kontakt libraries that it will more than pay for itself.


----------



## David Chappell (Dec 16, 2022)

I'd been working on a project earlier this year and was lamenting that the harmonica VI landscape was rather barren! This sounds absolutely brilliant, congrats on the release and great to have you back


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 16, 2022)

How long will the intro sale last?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 16, 2022)

This was a no brainer purchase, even without listening to it. I have yet to get a library from.embertone that doesn't sound amazing. If there was a developer capable of delivering it for am harmonica, it definitely had to be Embertone. So glad to see you back in action. And that harmonica is a killer. I couldn't resist and first thing I had to do once loaded was to play the beginning of School from Supertramp and I have to say, I couldn't stop smiling while playing the part  So easy to use and the result is quite convincing. Kudos!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 17, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> How long will the intro sale last?


Until the end of the year!


----------



## adaagaard (Dec 17, 2022)

Not once, as far as I remember, have I bought anything software-related in such a hurry as I did with this one – as if there were only three left in stock… 

What a fantastic V.I.!


----------



## Marsen (Dec 17, 2022)

Just playing the first notes.
For me, this is the most fun to play vst in 2022, with instant gratification.

Embertone is in the house 🤟 again.


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 20, 2022)

Decided it needed to be done  River of Life from Octopath Traveler, Whiskey edition. Did this in Dorico using LFO vibrato and score notation for dynamics, so this is pretty much out of the box.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 22, 2022)

I love it! That was one of our goals... Sounding good without needing to do too much crazy MIDI programming. Really nice work VST!


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 22, 2022)

You guys struck a nice balance between immediate ease of usage but also lots of features for increasing performance and control. It's nice to have both in a single instrument.


----------



## Denkii (Dec 22, 2022)

I am so ready for all the cowboy bebop ost demos!

Nice release.
And very good to see you are still alive!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 22, 2022)

Tried to purchase, but when I select the Paypal checkout button, it fails and gives a message: "Paypal error: undefined". It's not an error related to my Paypal, because I purchased from another company straight after and it worked fine. I hope it gets fixed up soon, I'm really looking forward to getting this.

@Embertone FYI


----------



## wunderflo (Dec 22, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> Tried to purchase, but when I select the Paypal checkout button, it fails and gives a message: "Paypal error: undefined". It's not an error related to my Paypal, because I purchased from another company straight after and it worked fine. I hope it gets fixed up soon, I'm really looking forward to getting this.


same here. And when I try to use my credit card, it says "account is restricted". :(
Tried it with Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 23, 2022)

I tried to use a gift card VISA, then I was blocked from purchasing because of too many failed attempts. I hope that goes away.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 23, 2022)

We're aware of the issue, and trying to resolve it with our gateway. Sorry about that!


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 23, 2022)

I felt very stupid when I started to cry at the Elves storybook video, but I'm sure you guys will understand. I caught myself and didn't actually start bawling, but I was so close. You're the best, and so much of your stuff lives on my drives.

The husky sound of that gritty mouth organ with the "grit" button dispelled any doubt about this thing, and I cracked open my wallet. Shameless, I am. XO. This thing sounds friggin' great.


----------



## stixman (Dec 23, 2022)

I tried just now with PayPal same problem.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 23, 2022)

We're having an issue with PayPal, hopefully will be resolved later today. Sorry about that!


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 23, 2022)

@Embertone Hey guys I'm just trying to checkout with credit card (not PayPal) and it says my account is restricted. : / Is this part of the problems you're having? Thanks!


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks for the freebie! 🎅
Can't wait for whatever is next in Embertone's product pipeline!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2022)

Hey friends,

We're having ongoing issues with PayPal at the moment, but our credit card system is back up and running. Sorry for the issues and Happy Christmas Eve!

-Alex


----------



## stixman (Dec 24, 2022)

Once PayPal works I’ll be purchasing it


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 24, 2022)

I've been automatically blocked because of too many attempts. That was yesterday, so I tried again today and the window shakes its head at me.

*EDIT* so I used another email and it went through. Now I'm looking for the windowless van through the blinds.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2022)

PayPal is functioning again. Sorry for the issues, y'all - and happy holidays!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 24, 2022)

Just tried, there was no Paypal option at Checkout.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 24, 2022)

Really sorry about that. I think it took a few minutes to come back online on our site. I just checked and saw it active!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 24, 2022)

One of the Top 10 purchases for me in 2022!
Awesome job, @Embertone !!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 24, 2022)

Great news, thanks Alex. Purchased. Also picked up Popelka Bassoon and Shan Bawu while I was there. 

Have yourself a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 25, 2022)

@Embertone Anyone else not get the NI Serial Number? Or maybe I'm just missing it. I don't appear to have gotten it though. Thx!


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 25, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Anyone else not get the NI Serial Number? Or maybe I'm just missing it. I don't appear to have gotten it though. Thx!


This library doesn't have a serial number.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh, how does it show up in NKS? Thanks!


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 25, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Oh, how does it show up in NKS? Thanks!


Yeah I'm confused. It says this is NKS on the Embertone site but their support just also said it's not. : /


----------



## Evans (Dec 25, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Yeah I'm confused. It says this is NKS on the Embertone site but their support just also said it's not. : /


It does have NKS support, which provides neat hardware integration such as distinct color lighting for various keyswitches on compatible hardware keyboards.

Are you asking about how to load it into Kontakt? If so, this VI requires the "Full" version of Kontakt 6.7.1+ (second bullet on the product page), which means it won't show up in Libraries.

If you don't have Kontakt (Full) and only have Kontakt Player, then you cannot use this VI except for in a time-limited "Demo" mode.

To find and load this VI, you have to navigate to its location on your hard drive from the Files tab in Kontakt software (EDIT: or in Komplete Kontrol). You can also drag this from the Files tab into the Quick Load bar (I won't explain here since there are many good tutorials on it).


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 25, 2022)

Hmmm I was under the assumption I needed the serial for the library to show up in my KK library, meaning acceseable from the hardware itself. As it's not doing right now. Doesn't the serial make all of that happen? Thank you for trying to help btw!


----------



## P3TAAL (Dec 25, 2022)

You have to manually find it via your file system from within KK and load it in the komplete control software to get the NKS functionality.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 25, 2022)

P3TAAL said:


> You have to manually find it via your file system from within KK and load it in the komplete control software to get the NKS functionality.


Thank you! Interesting! Been a KK user for a long time and don’t think I’ve ever had to do that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 26, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Thank you! Interesting! Been a KK user for a long time and don’t think I’ve ever had to do that! Thanks for the info!


OK I've done this and still not showing up. Anyone @Embertone have any thoughts? For the record I messaged Embertone directly and their support said it was Kontakt only and when I mentioned NKS got no response. : /


----------



## P3TAAL (Dec 26, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> OK I've done this and still not showing up. Anyone @Embertone have any thoughts? For the record I messaged Embertone directly and their support said it was Kontakt only and when I mentioned NKS got no response. : /


So you open Komplete Kontrol, Change the view to edit view so it looks like normal Kontakt inside the KK window, then use the file tab at the top of the Kontakt window to navigate to where ever you saved the honkey tonk. You could also put in your quick loads before doing this which you will be able to see once you change the view in KK. at least this is what I do. Hope this helps


----------



## Embertone (Dec 26, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> OK I've done this and still not showing up. Anyone @Embertone have any thoughts? For the record I messaged Embertone directly and their support said it was Kontakt only and when I mentioned NKS got no response. : /


We load HH into KK by one of two methods:

1) Go to preferences - Library - User library, in KK. and add the HH folder
2) Drag the HH NKI straight into KK

Do either of these methods work for you?


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 26, 2022)

Embertone said:


> We load HH into KK by one of two methods:
> 
> 1) Go to preferences - Library - User library, in KK. and add the HH folder
> 2) Drag the HH NKI straight into KK
> ...


Ahhhhhh ‘drag the NKI straight into KK’! This might be the missing piece of the puzzle! I was dragging the whole folder which wasn’t doing anything! Thanks for the info and I will give this a try as soon as I get back home! 

Thanks so much!! 

Scott


----------



## Pop Corn (Dec 28, 2022)

Sounds amazing. What will the regular price be after the intro pricing ends?


----------



## Embertone (Dec 28, 2022)

It's a $10 incentive that ends on 12/31 at 1159PM EST  Price goes to $49 after that. Thanks!


----------



## soap (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm absolutely obsessed with how it sounds. But at the moment I don’t really need this musical instrument, but my heart tells me to hurry up and buy it


----------



## mothershout (Dec 29, 2022)

Embertone said:


> We understand! But you should acknowledge that the harmonica is the MOST important instrument of all time. In fact, I'm not sure how one could even finish a track without at least some harmonica in there


Well, after the Joshua Bell Violin, perhaps! That is still by far my favourite violin instrument of all.

One thing for feedback; It needs better download/unpack/install instructions. I figured it out (with help from this thread), but it wasn't immediately obvious.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 29, 2022)

mothershout said:


> Well, after the Joshua Bell Violin, perhaps! That is still by far my favourite violin instrument of all.
> 
> One thing for feedback; It needs better download/unpack/install instructions. I figured it out (with help from this thread), but it wasn't immediately obvious.


Followed your Spotify link and lovely songs btw!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 29, 2022)

Embertone said:


> It's a $10 incentive that ends on 12/31 at 1159PM EST  Price goes to $49 after that. Thanks!


Should be 12:00. Highnoon. When else could such an harmonica intro end.....


----------



## KenV (Dec 29, 2022)

Are you able to control if a note sounds like a draw vs a blow?


----------



## soap (Dec 29, 2022)

can this library play jazz song?


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 29, 2022)

Embertone said:


> We load HH into KK by one of two methods:
> 
> 1) Go to preferences - Library - User library, in KK. and add the HH folder
> 2) Drag the HH NKI straight into KK
> ...


Hey there, still no luck. I just installed two free U-he plugins that didn't have serials and showed up in KK after the usual scan. 

I did get it to show up in KK when I drug it in, but with a generic Kontakt placeholder picture on my keyboard. It has yet to show up next to my Joshua Bell and Walker D libraries as it wasn't there after that initial time I dragged it in manually. 

Not sure what's up. I'd love to have this working in KK if possible though as it sounds wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## soap (Dec 29, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> 嘿，仍然没有运气。我刚刚安装了两个没有序列号的免费 U-he 插件，并且在常规扫描后出现在 KK 中。
> 
> 当我吸毒时，我确实让它出现在 KK 中，但在我的键盘上有一个通用的 Kontakt 占位符图片。它还没有出现在我的 Joshua Bell 和 Walker D 库旁边，因为在我第一次手动将它拖入后它不在那里。
> 
> 不确定发生了什么。如果可能的话，我很乐意让这个在 KK 工作，尽管它听起来很棒！谢谢！


Because it is a non-standard library, it is not registered in NI


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 30, 2022)

Every single other library I have that shows it is NKS (which this library does, logo and all) shows up in Komplete Kontrol and lives there so I can access it there. This one does not. That seems odd. I have other NKS libraries that are not registered through NI that show up fine (like the U-he ones I just mentioned). It’s the only library that behaves like this. But ok.


----------



## micrologus (Dec 30, 2022)

Just bought the Harmonica, it sounds so good... Thank you Embertone, I'm happy to see new products!


----------



## jeffn1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Great instrument. Exactly what I needed for live performance in cover bands!


----------



## Donny Grace (Dec 30, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> Followed your Spotify link and lovely songs btw!


I checked out Ben's Spotify also and agree. Splendid music. A Jon Anderson fan I would presume.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 31, 2022)

Hey all!



KarlHeinz said:


> Should be 12:00. Highnoon. When else could such an harmonica intro end.....


Just because you said that, we’re keeping the intro price until noon tomorrow. For all interested in the intro price, you’ve been warned! (Cue the old west music)


KenV said:


> Are you able to control if a note sounds like a draw vs a blow?


Nope!


soap said:


> can this library play jazz song?


Oh yeah. Definitely


Scottyb said:


> Hey there, still no luck. I just installed two free U-he plugins that didn't have serials and showed up in KK after the usual scan.
> 
> I did get it to show up in KK when I drug it in, but with a generic Kontakt placeholder picture on my keyboard. It has yet to show up next to my Joshua Bell and Walker D libraries as it wasn't there after that initial time I dragged it in manually.
> 
> Not sure what's up. I'd love to have this working in KK if possible though as it sounds wonderful! Thank you!


Hmm. There could be something wrong that we did when we developed/built the NKS settings into the instrument. I think there are some files that need to be embedded into the files in order to show up as a library in KK. I’ll look into it!

Happy 2023 y’all… Woo!

Alex


----------



## Scottyb (Jan 1, 2023)

Embertone said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 
> Just because you said that, we’re keeping the intro price until noon tomorrow. For all interested in the intro price, you’ve been warned! (Cue the old west music)
> ...


Thank you Alex! Greatly appreciate that! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 1, 2023)

I love Embertone, but I purchased this on 12/22 and am still waiting for them to help me with my installation. I would never write here if I had luck without trying customer service first.

What happened was this: When I tried to download the 4 zip files, they all had the same name. The only way to download them so they didn't copy over each other was to change the names as I downloaded them. I submitted a ticket and explained that I would appreciate a timely response, as I was not going to be near my music computer for a while.

There was no response at all until 12/28. I realize there was a holiday, but that's six days. Maddie Crow sent me a response that did not respond to what I explained in my email about the files. She supplied a link to a video that showed how to unzip video files, something I've done hundreds of times, never with any problem. That is, when the names of the files correspond with the files in the video.

Today is 12/1 and still no response to my email. I recognize Embertone was probably closed all last week, but it's not a big company and somebody there could have helped me.

All I need are links to the four files. I have three computers and I'll try the links on all of them. Another solution would to give me access to a folder on something like Google Drive.

I am well aware that nobody else had the problem, so it is something that happened on my end for some reason. I tried many times with no luck. But still, it's such an easy problem to fix and I have been a long-time customer.

Also, if you read this thread, you can see that I'm the kind of person who otherwise might have helped them sell a few copies of this library. I have a lifetime playing this instrument and I've been waiting for a good VI.


----------



## soap (Jan 1, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> 我喜欢 Embertone，但我是在 12 月 22 日购买的，现在仍在等待他们帮助我安装。如果我没有先尝试客户服务就走运的话，我永远不会在这里写信。
> 
> 发生的事情是这样的：当我尝试下载 4 个 zip 文件时，它们都具有相同的名称。下载它们以免它们相互复制的唯一方法是在我下载它们时更改名称。我提交了一张票，并解释说如果我能及时回复，我将不胜感激，因为我暂时不会靠近我的音乐电脑。
> 
> ...


You will download four files, you only need to double-click the first file, and then select the software to decompress, that's it, no need to modify the name. Just double click on the first file


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 1, 2023)

This is a really well-done instrument. I've had numerous harmonica presets and inclusions in various libraries, but nothing this realistic. Awesome sound. Alex, Y'all did good!

--Donny Grace
on Spotify


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 1, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> When I tried to download the 4 zip files, they all had the same name.


Do you have file extensions hidden by chance? If I remember correctly, the zip files have the same name, but they also have a numerical extension added as well: filename.zip.001, filename.zip.002, etc. For some reason it sounds like you're not seeing those numerical extensions.

When I downloaded the library, Windows had no idea what to do with those files because of those numerical extensions, but the program 7-Zip did. Try using 7-Zip to unzip the first of the four files.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 1, 2023)

Polkasound said:


> Do you have file extensions hidden by chance? If I remember correctly, the zip files have the same name, but they also have a numerical extension added as well: filename.zip.001, filename.zip.002, etc. For some reason it sounds like you're not seeing those numerical extensions.
> 
> When I downloaded the library, Windows had no idea what to do with those files because of those numerical extensions, but the program 7-Zip did. Try using 7-Zip to unzip the first of the four files.


I'm willing to bet money that @Polkasound has found the answer.


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 1, 2023)

Polkasound said:


> Do you have file extensions hidden by chance? If I remember correctly, the zip files have the same name, but they also have a numerical extension added as well: filename.zip.001, filename.zip.002, etc. For some reason it sounds like you're not seeing those numerical extensions.
> 
> When I downloaded the library, Windows had no idea what to do with those files because of those numerical extensions, but the program 7-Zip did. Try using 7-Zip to unzip the first of the four files.


I ALWAYS use 7-Zip for RARs AND Zips. Seems to always work. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 1, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I love Embertone, but I purchased this on 12/22 and am still waiting for them to help me with my installation. I would never write here if I had luck without trying customer service first.
> 
> What happened was this: When I tried to download the 4 zip files, they all had the same name. The only way to download them so they didn't copy over each other was to change the names as I downloaded them. I submitted a ticket and explained that I would appreciate a timely response, as I was not going to be near my music computer for a while.
> 
> ...


I checked in with Maddie, she told me that she’ll help you with direct links if you still can’t figure out the unpacking. Maybe there was some email misfire/problem, she mentioned she hadn’t heard back after she sent this message:

"So sorry for the delay!

You will need to use all four of the files and select them together to extract. You can follow along with this video for Windows:

https://www.loom.com/share/4d178ebbceee4f5d8145952d7c59c572 I used 7Zip.

For Mac, you should be able to use a similar method, but with Keka. If you are having trouble and your files names end in .pkg, you may need to rename them to the ones shown in the above video.

Hope this helps - if not, let me know."

Even if you received this message, I’m posting it here in case it helps anyone else. Thanks!


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 1, 2023)

Embertone said:


> ...You will need to use all four of the files and select them together to extract....


I don't know if those files changed since 12/22, but when I purchased this past Thursday I downloaded the following files:
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.001
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.002
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.003
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.004
...and I only/merely had to select the 1st file (...001) and 7-Zip extracted them perfectly (i.e., I did not have to select all four files). I chose "Extract Here" and 7-Zip created a folder all assembled and ready to load into Kontakt. 

--Donny Grace
on Spotify


----------



## Henu (Jan 2, 2023)

Donny Grace said:


> when I purchased this past Thursday I downloaded the following files:


Lucky you, I purchased on saturday and got four identically named HonkytonkHarmonica.msi files. But reading this, I just renamed them as...
_
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.001
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.002
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.003
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.004_

.....and voila, I could finally decypher the contents of the downloads. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 2, 2023)

Polkasound said:


> Do you have file extensions hidden by chance?


I get zip files all the time. I can't imagine how I could regularly be buying music, editing, and graphics software and dozens of other things, if I didn't. Why has everything worked for decades, and just this one download is a problem?



Polkasound said:


> When I downloaded the library, Windows had no idea what to do with those files because of those numerical extensions, but the program 7-Zip did. Try using 7-Zip to unzip the first of the four files.


Of course I tried 7zip with the first file. It unpacked part of the program--but only the first zip file and not all the samples. I tried this many times.



Embertone said:


> I checked in with Maddie, she told me that she’ll help you with direct links if you still can’t figure out the unpacking. Maybe there was some email misfire/problem, she mentioned she hadn’t heard back after she sent this message:
> 
> "So sorry for the delay!
> 
> ...


Yes this is exactly the email I referred to, with a video that shows how to unzip files. Like Maddie, you don't listen to the fact that I understand how to unzip files. In the post I say I've done this "hundreds of times. But you still say "if you can't figure out the unpacking." Wow! 

I emailed back right away, but I accept that she didn't receive it. But I still haven't heard back. 



Henu said:


> Lucky you, I purchased on saturday and got four identically named HonkytonkHarmonica.msi files. But reading this, I just renamed them as...
> 
> _HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.001
> HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.002
> ...


This post shows that I'm not the only one who had this problem. Somebody else got these files. Of course I tried to rename the files as soon as I watched the video, but it didn't work. That's why I would like new downloads. If the issue is with my computer, as @Polkasound suggests, I will try the links on my two other computers and my wife's computer. 

This is so frustrating and exhausting. I guess I'll keep posting here until @Embertone sends me new links. 

If I like this harp VI, as I expect I will, I'll write nice things about it in forums in the coming years.


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 2, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I get zip files all the time. I can't imagine how I could regularly be buying music, editing, and graphics software and dozens of other things, if I didn't. Why has everything worked for decades, and just this one download is a problem?
> 
> 
> Of course I tried 7zip with the first file. It unpacked part of the program--but only the first zip file and not all the samples. I tried this many times.
> ...


Besides 7-Zip, I might add to the download process I used FWIW that I am on a PC and am accessing the download links via Outlook email and then via Google Chrome. I used the latest version of the Free Download Manager (as a Google Chrome extension) to download them. However I just also tried downloading them straight via Google Chrome (i.e., bypassing FDM) and in either case I got a proper download with the full name and file extensions. I'm sorry you guys are having problems. In Embertone's defense, I actually own every one of their products I believe and have never had an issue with downloads and obtaining and installing my products. Any contact I have had with them, they have always promptly responded and been helpful.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 2, 2023)

Donny Grace said:


> In Embertone's defense, I actually own every one of their products I believe and have never had an issue with downloads and obtaining and installing my products. Any contact I have had with them, they have always promptly responded and been helpful.


I don't own all of Embertone's products, but I do own a lot, and I also have never previously had any problems downloading them. In the past, they have always responded promptly and have solved all my problems. 

Today is Monday morning, January 2nd, here in Brooklyn. I'd like to have download links that work for me by any time on Wednesday the 4th. I think that's fair.


----------



## Petrucci (Jan 2, 2023)

You could also try KEKA for unzipping - works for me on Mac for most archives!


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 2, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> ...never previously had any problems downloading them...


So Reid, are you having a downloading problem or an extracting problem?


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 2, 2023)

What's so strange about this product download is that I got four zip files with additional numerical extensions, Reid got four zip files with no numerical extensions, and Henu got four MSI files.

I'm not a techie, but I'm guessing the numerical extensions Embertone is adding to the files are not standard file extensions, so the files are being interpreted and handled differently based on one's operating system, browser, download manager, installed 3rd party apps, etc.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2023)

Polkasound said:


> What's so strange about this product download is that I got four zip files with additional numerical extensions, Reid got four zip files with no numerical extensions, and Henu got four MSI files.
> 
> I'm not a techie, but I'm guessing the numerical extensions Embertone is adding to the files are not standard file extensions, so the files are being interpreted and handled differently based on one's operating system, browser, download manager, installed 3rd party apps, etc.


lit 🔥


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 2, 2023)

Donny Grace said:


> So Reid, are you having a downloading problem or an extracting problem?


Downloading problem. Waiting for new links.


----------



## Donny Grace (Jan 2, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Downloading problem. Waiting for new links.


So I am confused. You indicated elsewhere that you had downloaded files, but had trouble getting them to extract properly. If you have downloads, have you tried renaming the files as others have posted here such that they are named as follows?
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.001
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.002
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.003
HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.004


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 2, 2023)

Donny Grace said:


> So I am confused. You indicated elsewhere that you had downloaded files, but had trouble getting them to extract properly. If you have downloads, have you tried renaming the files as others have posted here such that they are named as follows?
> HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.001
> HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.002
> HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.003
> HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.004


You are right to be confused @Donny Grace I didn't make clear that I did try that many times without success. It definitely has something to do with the files being a .msi originally. I tried again with another computer today and got this error message:






I have been very busy today, so I will give some more attention to this tomorrow. I was surprised to see the original links still work, so I'll try them on all my computers. I'll re-read all the comments from this thread and see if I can find a solution on my own. I am fully willing to accept that the problem might be on my end, but I still don't think the radio silence from Embertone is kind. They could do what I requested and share the files with me some other way, like a cloud server.


----------



## wunderflo (Jan 2, 2023)

to me it looks like as if you were trying to change the file extension by renaming the file, but your OS is hiding the file extensions. Hence you are just changing the file name - not its extension (and this would also explain why the files appeared to be all the same). Anyways, I'm pretty sure that *.msi is not the correct extension, but *.zip.001 etc. is. Maybe either your OS or browser automatically changed the file extension to *.msi when downloading the file? Did you try different browsers?
Personally, I'd also try to deactivate anti-virus only for the process of the download and unpacking, but I don't feel comfortable recommending that.

Sorry if that's all stuff you already tried.

PS: I used WinRar to extract those files by right-clicking the first one of the series.

EDIT: Maybe Embertone runs some script on their site to check whether you use Windows or Mac after clicking on the download links - and then either serves you the Mac or Windows download accordingly. Maybe you have some privacy anti-tracking browser add-on installed that simulates a different OS and therefore leads to the site providing you with the wrong download? Try to deactivate all such browser add-ons.


----------



## TW5011 (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm late to the discussion due to Christmas busyness and being sick of late, but I have the exact same problem as Reid and a few others, where my download files are all HonkytonkHarmonica.zip.msi -- for all 4 files. Neither my browser nor Windows hides or changes file extensions. I've tried renaming them as mentioned above and got the same errors using 7-Zip. It's the same whether I click on just the first one (which should work) or all of them. I've been a tech guy / software developer for decades (meaning I know my way around a computer).

I purchased on 12/16, if that helps with investigating the issue. I was using Firefox.

Typing this up, I decided to try downloading with a different browser (to eliminate variables and help troubleshoot), and using Edge it downloaded with the right filename and extracted properly. This was with the same links from 12/16. So for some reason Firefox was the problem, although it hasn't ever done that before. But the files should download as an exact copy regardless, yet obviously they didn't, since changing the filenames didn't fix it. Hopefully the additional info will help Embertone research what happened, even if it means submitting a bug report with Mozilla (Firefox).

So if you have the same issue, try a different browser.


----------



## Henu (Jan 3, 2023)

I like Embertone and I have a lot of their products.

However, this is certainly something they should address as soon as possible. I have sent them a support ticket already on saturday afternoon (which I wasn't ofc expecting to be answered during the weekend) but it's already been almost two workdays withouth an answer. Embertone should be very aware of these problems, given their presence also in this particular topic so I don't understand this at all.

I happened to get my files fixed by just renaming the .msi files as .zip00X, but some people couldn't use that method.... some people got .zip.msi files and generally something seems to be really fucked up at their end. We paid for this product and I find it a bit awkward that there is pretty much a completely radio silence on the fact that many of us can't even _install it_ in the first place.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 3, 2023)

Henu said:


> I like Embertone and I have a lot of their products.
> 
> However, this is certainly something they should address as soon as possible. I have sent them a support ticket already on saturday afternoon (which I wasn't ofc expecting to be answered during the weekend) but it's already been almost two workdays withouth an answer. Embertone should be very aware of these problems, given their presence also in this particular topic so I don't understand this at all.
> 
> I happened to get my files fixed by just renaming the .msi files as .zip00X, but some people couldn't use that method.... some people got .zip.msi files and generally something seems to be really fucked up at their end. We paid for this product and I find it a bit awkward that there is pretty much a completely radio silence on the fact that many of us can't even _install it_ in the first place.


We're looking to jump on with a company like Continuata or Pulse for ALL of our products (right now we use Continuata for our Player libraries only), since having ZIP files in 2023 is pretty unacceptable. We're a little bit behind the times, and I know at this point it's pretty much expected that companies provide a downloader/installer for their products. Thanks for all the feedback!

I'm going to share with Maddie that Firefox seemed to be the culprit, and see if that helps the few people with installation issues.

-Alex


----------



## Henu (Jan 4, 2023)

Embertone said:


> Firefox


Guilty as charged!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2023)

Embertone said:


> We're looking to jump on with a company like Continuata or Pulse for ALL of our products (right now we use Continuata for our Player libraries only), since having ZIP files in 2023 is pretty unacceptable. We're a little bit behind the times, and I know at this point it's pretty much expected that companies provide a downloader/installer for their products. Thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> I'm going to share with Maddie that Firefox seemed to be the culprit, and see if that helps the few people with installation issues.
> 
> -Alex


For me Pulse is a much better download app,I almost always have problems with Continuata installations,while I have never had any problems installing anything via Pulse.
*edit* a case in point, several times after numerous unsuccessful installation attempts with large libraries from Orchestral Tools via Continuata I have requested the individual files and installed manually.There’s something about Continuata, my rig and possibly me that just doesn’t work with Continuata although I have had better luck with Connect.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 4, 2023)

I tried Edge last night and finally it recognized the file names and I was able to download the first file. Hooray! But then, after a really long time, it didn't download the other three files, so I tried Chrome.

I was told I had maxxed out the downloads, which makes total sense as I have tried to download these files a zillion times, hoping to get zip instead of .msi. I thought it might reset, so I tried again this morning. Maxxed out again. Expecting this, I contacted Maddie last night and asked for a reset. (I also told her about the Firefox thing, which she didn't know about.)

But @Embertone could you consider doing me a favor? (Something I asked Maddie to do from the beginning.) Could you please put the files (2,3,4) in a folder in something like Google Drive and share that folder with me? Then we both can put this behind me and I can try what I'm sure is a great harmonica VI.

Thanks for your consideration.

Reid


----------



## Scottyb (Jan 4, 2023)

Wanted to echo that Keka is wonderful for Mac users! Also @Embertone have you had a chance to look into the NKS issue at all? Thank you!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 4, 2023)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I tried Edge last night and finally it recognized the file names and I was able to download the first file. Hooray! But then, after a really long time, it didn't download the other three files, so I tried Chrome.
> 
> I was told I had maxxed out the downloads, which makes total sense as I have tried to download these files a zillion times, hoping to get zip instead of .msi. I thought it might reset, so I tried again this morning. Maxxed out again. Expecting this, I contacted Maddie last night and asked for a reset. (I also told her about the Firefox thing, which she didn't know about.)
> 
> ...


Maddie mentioned that she sent you links already. If you're not hearing back from her, there's an email issue occurring!!

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Jan 4, 2023)

Scottyb said:


> Wanted to echo that Keka is wonderful for Mac users! Also @Embertone have you had a chance to look into the NKS issue at all? Thank you!


No, sorry, it's on our agenda!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 5, 2023)

Embertone said:


> Maddie mentioned that she sent you links already. If you're not hearing back from her, there's an email issue occurring!!
> 
> -Alex


She sent me an email that said she had taken off the "max" on my downloads. I won't be able to get to it until tonight, but I'll try again, and I'm sure it will work.

Thank you!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2023)

Installed easily with Chrome!  

It sounds really nice. I look forward to playing around with it this weekend.


----------

